# Beak trimming



## emmamarie (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi my French Moult budgie Sky has an overgrown beak. I have trimmed it a little but would like to know if I need to go any further? If yes I will let the vet do it as I don’t want to get near the bloodline


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I think his beak is at a fine length- it just looks long because of the lack of cheek feathers


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The beak is perfect as is and should not be trimmed any further.

Sky is a cute little fellow!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree... it’s a perfect length now. In the future, even if it’s a hair longer it wouldn’t hurt .


----------

